# Some New Pics



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

I have not been on Goatweb for a while and only recently found this forum so I thought I would update you guys. I have sold a few of my goats and I am down to 6 right now. Four does, two registered and two unregistered. I have one double registered buck and one registered buckling. Here are some pics:

First one is of the girls and the butt sniffing boys. The girls were standing there because they were trying to get away from me with the camera, they were not trying to get the boys interest.
None of them are in heat right now, and are hopefully bred. But I thought it was cute after I saw the picture and realized what they were doing. Pooky was more interested in climbing me!

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... 030086.jpg

Speaking of butts: 
Do they look bred to you? Pooch test experts?

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... 030081.jpg

Wanting to be fed, after all, that is what we humans are for right? Why else would we be up there? Open the door, open, open, open.

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... 030076.jpg

Here is the tiny registered doe I told you guys about in the spring. She is still small but has filled out some and is hopefully bred. She is 1 1/2 yrs old now.

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... 030080.jpg

Here is my unregistered chocolate, blue eyed doe Ariel, she is one yr. old:

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... 030058.jpg

Here is Pooky, another of my registered does. She is 1 1/2. I think she looks great, but I am no expert. She has some good bloodlines, Pride of Texas, Milky Whey, Woodhaven Farms:

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... 030062.jpg

I could not get a good single one of Jazzy, the buckskin, blue eyed doe in the first pics. She is 1 1/2 and unregistered and is the sister of Ariel. They were two of triplets who were all
blue eyed and he was polled like his dam. They are unregistered but I think look nice. I just love all of my goats personalitlies too. Here are a couple of pics of the two boys:

Here is sam, my buckling, he is 9 mo. old now:

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... 030083.jpg

And Silver, he will be 6 in Feb., he is quite burly with his winter coat but the sweetest thing ever. Never has shown a minute of aggression to anyone. He is bred to all the girls hopefully and should make some beautiful blue eyed babies.

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... 010035.jpg

And that is it for now. Just thought I would update everyone since I have not been around much lately. Hope all of you are having a great fall kidding season. I am looking forward to spring, and hopefully lots of goat babies.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

the butt snifer photo is hilariuos


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Marie they are gorgeous!!!!

Love the butt sniffing photo!

I can't believe the trips (well the does at least) have gotten that BIG! they certainly have grown up nicely! 


oh your link for the bucks is the same picture in both links.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh and for the "pooch test" I say Jazzy is pregnant - not sure about Ariel.

How far along would they be?


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*THANKS*

I went back and fixed silver's liink. Sorry. I know what you mean about how much they have grown. We sold the buckling as a wether but he looked just like jazzy the buckskin. They are the sweetest. It is funny that you say jazzy is preggers and not sure about ariel. I watched my buck mount jazzy a number of times so I am pretty positive about her as well. I also saw him mount Pooky the white doe several times. But I have not actually seen him mount Betcha or Ariel. I have put him with them for a coule of days a few times now. I keep watching for heat, but have not seen any signs. But I am not good at detecting it with them for some reason. Maybe the older ones just show it better? This will be first breedings for all four. So I hope it goes well. Thanks again.

Marie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he certainly has a beared!!! lol

well some goats can be harder then others.

I have two that are difficult for me to detect. I cant tell which one is in heat when they are mounting one another because they show no other obvious signs! :hair: 

oh well as long as I keep them separate from the buck until I want them bred I should be ok.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Your goats are beautiful!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I love Jazzy and Ariel weren't they Bella's daughters? I think I remember the thread about them being born


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Such a lovely group of colorful goaties- and all looking healthy and happy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty colors they all are! Sam is soooo CUTE!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I still am just in love with betcha! So if for some reason she mistakenly looses her way and ends up in Idaho - I would have NO idea how that happened - LOL!

I also really like Sam - his facial markings are to cute!!!!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

You have gorgeous goats love all the colors. Shelly


----------

